# 2016  Oconee County hunting reports



## Arrow3 (Oct 14, 2016)

Let's hear from some Oconee County hunters. 




I have a couple of decent bucks on my place but nothing real big at the present moment . That could all change over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Deleted member 35556 (Oct 24, 2016)

A TON of new bucks showed up last 2 weeks.  Opening day we had a lot of bucks just cruising the property.  None were locked on Does, but they were all cruising hard ignoring food.  Tarsals weren't black, but they were licking their noses and running around.


----------



## oglebuck747 (Oct 24, 2016)

I hunt in the Hodges Mill Rd area.  I had a real nice 8 point grunting and chasing.  Too much distance and brush in the way; could not get a shot off.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 27, 2016)

My deer have LEFT!


----------



## Milkman (Oct 27, 2016)

Arrow3 said:


> My deer have LEFT!



Well they dang sure didn't come to High Shoals 

I think those high winds must have put another 100000000000 acorns on the ground. Even pine trees made acorns this year


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 28, 2016)

That the truth Marvin!


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Nov 4, 2016)

My last hunt was Sunday. Had a spike dogging some does for a little while and have seen small bucks cruising but nothing of any size yet. Looking forward to this weekend and cooler temps


----------



## Milkman (Nov 4, 2016)

The drought seems to be having some effect on the Oconee deer I hunt.  I think the browse is tough and some weeds they usually browse on are non exist. 

I am not seeing them like usual in places I have seen them for years.


----------



## GAGE (Nov 4, 2016)

My back 6 has been very slow.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 4, 2016)

Hunted this morning and the acorns are still raining down just as fast as they were 3 weeks ago. I can't even imagine how many are on the ground. I saw a 6 pointer and a spike early and then one unidentified deer about 9... HeadING back over in the morning.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 17, 2016)

The neighbor killed the buck I was hunting about 10 days ago and I haven't been back to my land...Been hunting another shooter in Oglethorpe


----------



## Deleted member 35556 (Nov 21, 2016)

Acorns still on the ground.  Not much activity seen from stands, but cameras are showing rutting activity still occurring with some new bucks showing up.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 21, 2016)

Camera is only seeing bucks in the dark last time I checked. This is in hardwoods area with ground covered in acorns.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 30, 2016)

Milkman said:


> The drought seems to be having some effect on the Oconee deer I hunt.  I think the browse is tough and some weeds they usually browse on are non exist.
> 
> I am not seeing them like usual in places I have seen them for years.



Things seem to be getting closer back to normal now. I saw seven antler-less deer yesterday afternoon. That is the most I have seen in one sitting this season in Oconee. Maybe the rain got them traveling differently or something.


----------

